# Better separate or together



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

neighbor is selling adjacent 4 pastures. I want all 4. Do you think it is better to buy as one transaction or 4 separate ones? I am thinking if I do separate I can pay off one at a time. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I would think buying as one would work better. do you want to go thru it all 4 times? 4 applications, 4 different surveys, etc....jmo


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The property taxes here are based on the value of the land but they say the first acre is a homesite and worth 4 times as much per acre as the rest of it. With this logic you would be better off to buy it as one big chunk.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

this is agricultural zoning no home site expected and it is already surveyed into 20 acre parcels. which also means probably no bank will touch it in this economy, If I get them separate with 7 % interest I can pay extra on on section til it is paid off.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

It depends how he owns them. If all deeded separately, no problem buying separate, but if all together on a deed, you'd need a survey to have each marked off and a correct legal description determined for each parcel.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Financially you are better off buying them as one lot. The larger the lot, the lower the price per acre. Generally. 

See if the neighbor will sell you Contract for Deed.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Dutchie said:


> Financially you are better off buying them as one lot. The larger the lot, the lower the price per acre. Generally.
> 
> See if the neighbor will sell you Contract for Deed.


What is contract for deed? If I buy them all at the same time I am hoping he will give me the lower price. I really appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. These have already been surveyed as separate parcels


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

One other thought.. he might not be able to wait around as you buy them one parcel at a time... He may eventually need the money and sell what you haven't bought yet to someone else.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

No I was planning to buy them all at once or around the same time.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. sorry. .. The way I read one at a time, until you pay the first off.. .then buy the second.. 

If you wanted to buy it all at one time, your best be would be as one parcel. Even if you got the same price for it divide or not... Figure each parcel will each be it's own title search. Probably 4 times the price there.. Since you are talking financing it, it would mean even though they came out once to do the appraisal, you still may get charged for each separate parcel.

The only advantage I would see about buying it in 4 parcels, is if you ever wanted to sell a single parcel from the whole, it would already be set up to be able to sell that way.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

it is listed as separate parcels. I was thinking to buy it with separate contracts, that way I can put extra $$$ on one parcel and get it paid off...and own it outright then work on the next parcel..all the while making minimum payments on the remaining parcels.;


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

True, that could be a good option too... I guess the more I think about it, a flip of the coin could be a good way to decide too... Good and bad both ways..


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

trying to save money on the high interest. But interesting points that others are bringing up that I hadn't considered. These are all 20 acre pastures.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Try to buy them as one and talk to the bank about the best way for you to finance them. Depending on how much you have to put down you could buy one without a mortgage, and finance the rest and make minimum payments on two, while put extra money towards the third, pay that off and make extra payments on another one and pay it off, etc. Of course it depends on a lot of things (access, value, $$ down, etc).


----------



## greatwhiteape (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with MN Gardener.

There are more ways to skin a cat than just the tried and true standard methods. If you're not a banker you need to find one that you can trust that will help you find the best financing for your buck.


----------

